# Mobile online Anwendung - Java mit SAP



## klubi (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo erst einmal, bin ganz neu hier und hoffe, dass ihr mir so ein paar Anschubser geben könnt.

Ich habe einmal Java-Programmieren als Fach gehabt - wir haben aber hauptsächlich mathematische Probleme in BlueJ gelöst - jetzt geht es aber um (glaube ich  ) Server Kommunikation, Übergabe Variablen etc...

Folgende Situation:

Wir sollen eine online Anwendung schreiben, in der man einige Formularfelder ausfüllen kann und wo dann aufgrund dieser Daten eine gefilterte SAP Abfrage gestartet wird. Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll :noe: ...

1. Schreibe ich die Formulare in HTML und übergebe ich das dann an Java?

2. Brauche ich hierfür dann auch einen virtuellen Server (wie bei php) um das testen zu können?

3. SAP hat einen JavaConnector herausgebracht (JCo), mit dessen hilfe man SAP "anfragen" kann. Bei der Installation steht Folgendes:

Then add {sapjco3-install-path} to the PATH environment variable.
Finally, add {sapjco3-install-path}\sapjco3.jar to your CLASSPATH environment variable. 

Mir ist jetzt nicht klar, wo ich die Dateien hinlegen muss (PATH - heißt, im selben Ordner?) ...? Auch die sapjco3.jar kann ich ja gar nicht als Klasse importieren - zumindest nicht in BlueJ - da gehen nur .java Dateien.


Ich hoffe ihr versteht einigermaßen, worauf ich hinaus will - tausende Fragen und leider nur bröcklige Ansätze :autsch:


Danke im Voraus...
Klubi


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Mai 2011)

Hol dir zuerst mal ne anständige Entwicklungsumgebung z.b. Eclipse. Dann wird dir bei der Projektkonfiguration auch das mit PATH und CLASSPATH klar.


----------



## Unregistrierter (19. Mai 2011)

1. ich nehme, das sollte in deiner Aufgabe festgelegt sein
2. dito - evtl. wäre:
[quote|jetzt geht es aber um (glaube ich  ) Server Kommunikation[/quote]
vorher zu klären bevor du anfängst, damit du auch weißt was du machst
3. Die Datei kannst du in Einstellungen -> Libraries hinzufügen.



TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Hol dir zuerst mal ne anständige Entwicklungsumgebung z.b. Eclipse. Dann wird dir bei der Projektkonfiguration auch das mit PATH und CLASSPATH klar.


Aha, vor allem weil der PATH eine Betriebssystemgeschichte ist, und der Classpath in Eclipse "build path" heißt ..?


----------

